

Winning the GoInstant prize at Node Knockout 2013 - paultyng
http://blog.mojotech.com/post/66988244179/using-go-instant-at-node-knockout-2013

======
paultyng
Go Instant's take is here [https://goinstant.com/blog/node-knockout-hackathon-
winners](https://goinstant.com/blog/node-knockout-hackathon-winners)

------
paultyng
You can play the game online at
[http://game.zoomtheballoon.com](http://game.zoomtheballoon.com) or download
the node-webkit version at
[http://zoomtheballoon.com/](http://zoomtheballoon.com/)

~~~
jmacd
It's a lot of fun.... until you see the inevitable about to happen...

~~~
CorySimmons
Made me sad that it didn't just go on forever, but at least all of Zoom's
dreams came true.

